# cnc shark pro 7.0 patterns



## Gemdandy (May 4, 2014)

I am looking for cnc 7.0 patterns and wanting to know how to download them when I find them.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Vectric has free projects, usually once a month. 

Free CNC Projects

ShopbotTools also has some.

ShopBot Projects

A google search for "free vector files" or something similar will find all sorts of sources for line drawings that are relatively easy to turn in to CNC;d patterns.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Pat.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Pat, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Vectorclip3d offers a lot of cnc patterns with an annual subscription plan. See link in my signature..


----------



## madaboutcnc (May 14, 2014)

look at cnc-n-signs.com


----------



## Hburger (May 17, 2014)

Hey guys. Just joined the forum.
Im a retired cad/cam guy looking for an affordable
CNC (who ain't?) for hobby and prototype fabrication.
Any kits or available? ....Maybe there'a thread here.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Hburger. Welcome!

Depending on how big of a machine you want, a kit or a completely assembled unit may be better options. 

I haven't built from a kit, although I've researched many of those available out there. I do have a CNC Shark Pro (25" x 25" cutting area) as well as a Probotix Fireball Meteor (25" x 50" cutting area). Both decent machines but also different values.

The Shark line come with VCarve Pro and Cut3D (vectric.com), but require you to dedicate a Window's PC to their CNC. You'll need these or something similar to turn CAD drawings into 2D and 3D toolpaths for any CNC. The offerings at Probotix.com range from sub $1000 kits to the $3995 completely assembled Meteor. The assembled models come with a Linux PC and LinuxCNC to control the CNC, but any CAD/CAM software you'll have to buy extra, and most likely run on a different Windows PC. 

FireBall Meteor - FireBall Meteor
Next Wave Automation

Personally, I like the build of Probotix' Comet/Asteroid/Meteor line better than how the Sharks are made. The Sharks have greater Z-axis clearance if you are planning on carving into 4x4 lumber that'll come in handy. Otherwise it is of little consequence. The Meteor is all aluminum, where the Sharks are plastic with some aluminum cladding. The Sharks come with a T-Track bed, while the Meteors have an MDF bed that you'll have to configure for clamping to. You can buy a 25" x 50" Shark now for $4999.99 but remember it includes the VCarve and Cut3D software.


----------

